# Jackson! Ctitique please =)



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

This is my dog Jackson. He is 22months old and He is a Dark Sable. Please critique and tell me what you think. 

Face










Stacked



















Protection 










:laugh:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Thats what I think!!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you =)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great looking dog!

I know nothing of critiquing, but he's stunning and can work so he gets a 10 in my book!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous,,course I'm partial since I got one of those black sables myself)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he looks great to me. the long
purple tongue with the bandage
in the first pic is a concern.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

doggiedad said:


> he looks great to me. the long
> purple tongue with the bandage
> in the first pic is a concern.


:wild::wub::wild::wub::wild::wub:


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

:wub:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He's beautiful


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Very Masculine appearance. Love the dark sable. 

Looks like an excellent german shepherd working line dog to me!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you all very much :wub:


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Beautiful and love the protection shot!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow, he is gorgeous! We have an imported dark sable in Schutzhund ( he is actually the trainers dog) and they are growing on me...


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

That photo of him standing in front of a house really shows him off! Correct topline, great head...outstanding! 

That protection photo was cool! Just _before_ he crunches down on the sleeve!


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

gorgeous - which breeder did you get him from?


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

i think i dont want to be on the other end of that sleeve! especially if there happened to not be a sleeve, lol. Pretty


----------



## czech gsd (Feb 26, 2010)

I love his big block head...very good looking boy!!!!


----------

